# Looking at old Trek 330 for son, advice or knowledge ?



## mark290 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking at picking up an old Trek 330 for my 15 year old son. I am fairly new to 
road bikes, I have a Felt Z85, and know nothing about these older ones. My son has taken an interest and I want to support that. I am thinking this may be a cheap way to see if he likes it.

There are not a lot of options here for cheap and used that will hopefully get the
job done. I am not tied to this model , don’t even know anything about them.
The two that I found that look like they might fit the bill and are the right size just happen to be Trek 330s.
The first one has some possible upgrades:

http://wilmington.craigslist.org/bik/1985487943.html

Anyone have any knowledge of the components on this bike, the bike in 
general and things I would want to look for to make sure it’s not junk ?
We did go look at it and my son liked the way it rode but I have no knowledge
of these older bikes or components. In terms of price what would be fair ?
In looking around the internet I hear anything from $10 at a garage sale to
About $100 - $140 from CL is fair. I told the person that from what I’m seeing, he
is asking $250, that these bikes are going for around $100. He said he has a lot
of upgrades in the hubs, brakes and drive train but he would work with me.

“Matrix Titan wheels with DT-Swiss quick-release hubs, stainless spokes, new tubes, and good tires; Shimano Sora dual pivot side pull brakes; SunTour Cyclone 7000 series drive-train. Has Shimano down-tube shifters and dual-action brake levers.
New cables and greased throughout.”

He was very nice but not sure what that meant in terms of what he would sell
for. I didn’t push it yet because I didn’t know if I was going to buy it. Are these
“upgrades worth anything .” Lastly If I did pick it up for around $100 would it be dumb to put a new but cheap set of $150 wheels on it.

Here is the second one I fond. The price is much better but it’s been sitting
for three years.

http://wilmington.craigslist.org/bik/1986470067.html

Thanks for any help you might be


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Hum, seems as both of the bikes aren't listed anymore. I wouldn't expect much from a trek 330, just a bike to ride. It's as good as any old bike, the biggest thing with a bike that age is the condition it's in.


----------



## Munro (Apr 29, 2008)

*re Trek 330 for Son*

I will preface by with the obvious.. in that I do not know your financial situation or how strong your son's interest might be, or if this is the 5th sport he has been interested in over the last 6 months.

It is something you can do together and for many years and with little cost per ride.

An old bike is like an old boat... maybe not worth the repairs .

Are you comfortable with him descending at 25-40 mph on an old bike. I expect not and adding new parts will push costs up and you will not recover the expenditure .

Better to buy a new or used lower end Trek ... loss on resale if it should happen will be not greater than loss on the old bike.
Getting him hooked on cycling is worth more than the outlay.


----------

